# Considering entering our first Agility trial!



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

There's a trial coming up in the middle of next month at the agility venue where we've been doing our fun matches. After our relative success at the last fun match (1Q, 1 very very close to Q, and one meh run) I'm starting to think that it's time to get started.

I was nervous just printing the form, though!

If I'm not sure that it's time, should I wait until the spring? Or is it just my fear of failure talking?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Just go for it. If it doesn't go well, you have all winter to train. If it DOES go well, you'll be itching all winter to get back out there in the spring. 

It's at a place where you've practiced before, which is great!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I can totally hear you...just look at my last thread on here. LOL I will steal someone's comment from my thread - "what do you have to lose other than time?" That is indeed a good question. You'll do fine and if you don't, look at it as a learning experience. 

(Now if I could only take my own advice LOL)


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Well what would you consider to be a failure? And I would strongly suggest that you go watch several trials, you'll see that clean runs are hard to come by and everyone has at least some little (or large in some cases) issues.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey as long as you're feeling prepared and are out to have fun, go for it. Sounds like a great first trial -- I wish my first ones were at a familiar venue!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> Well what would you consider to be a failure? And I would strongly suggest that you go watch several trials, you'll see that clean runs are hard to come by and everyone has at least some little (or large in some cases) issues.


I am not worried about not Q-ing, I'm more worried that Libby will decide to zoomie mid-run, even though it hasn't happened in a while. I've seen many trials - volunteered at last year's Regionals and Nationals, been to 6 fun matches, and also volunteer regularly at our club's trials. I just don't want to rush into something to set ourselves up for failure. I'm not exactly an optimist!



> Hey as long as you're feeling prepared and are out to have fun, go for it. Sounds like a great first trial -- I wish my first ones were at a familiar venue!


And this is why I mailed the application today. In the end, it's only for fun, and even if we're not ready, we're going to learn SOMETHING! We've had some success at this venue so that's why I considered it in the first place.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Squeeker said:


> I mailed the application today.


Hurray! Good luck!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Marge had zoomies in her very first run at her very first trial. But believe me, the trial itself was an absolutely amazing learning experience and our second run was a heck of a lot better!

I think you'll be fine. Good luck! It's in September, you said?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Yup, Sept. 19!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

That's the weekend of MY first trial since June, too!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome! Good luck to you, too!


----------

